# we should getting today's surf reports any time now



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

c'mon give it up.
had to recycle this from last year


----------



## IWasaFishInMyPastLife (Jul 26, 2005)

*the surf at bolivar Friday, April 5th*

FLAT


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

my bad...i meant surf fishing report not "conditions" report. 
I actually got 1 fishing report just now from f.i.l.
He got 4 keepers on plastic in lower west surf.
Sitting in the office today is killin' me.
Tomorrow dawn patrol cant get here soon enough


----------



## themule (Sep 15, 2013)

Surfside. 6 trout so far. 2 are HOGS. Waiting on the evening bite. (Hopefully)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Surfside, multiple locations, 6:30-12:30, down souths, not a thing.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Lets see some pictures! I am down for a long count recovering from neck surgery and sure would love to at least see some of dem surf trout!
Ice cream conditions coming up.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Port Aransas this afternoon.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks gigem87, glistening in the sun and everything! A nice stout trout too!
Dang that water looks fine fine fine.


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Surf today


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh man.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Killing it fishwish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfsideShane (Sep 19, 2015)

I just got back from a dawn patrol at Surfside access 5. Nada. Threw topwaters in the first and second guts until about 30 minutes after sunrise. Then switched to a spoon. Left at 8am.

I had croaker throwers on the left and live shrimper on the right. No luck on both sides with the only exception being a single small bonnethead by the guy tossing live shrimp. I didn't see bent rods anywhere in the distance.

The water was silty (not sandy) green with about a foot or so of visibility. I ended up venturing to the third gut with the croaker guys but still no bite.

Finger and pony mullet were thick in the second gut and smaller stuff as well due to the small terns actively diving.

I hope someone has some luck today. I'll be at it again tomorrow morning. White Z-71 with horned lizard plates.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Fished ss sunup til 10, everything was perfect, but I guess the fish didn't get the message. Topwater, plastics, popping cork, mirrodines, one bite on a chickenboy that I'd attribute to a blue crab. Seen one hardhead and one croaker caught around me, and that's all.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

I've got a meeting until 3pm and then I'm tearing towards Surfside to fish this evening. hopefully I'll have better luck. thanks for the reports, guys!


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Add one more to the list of strikeouts. My morning was identical to the others posted.


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

FishWish, were you down at the rally today? Nice catch and nice Jack..


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice catch gigem87, so you did go to Port A this weekend and look like it paid off.


----------



## thinshavings (May 11, 2010)

Billygoat said:


> Fished ss sunup til 10, everything was perfect, but I guess the fish didn't get the message. Topwater, plastics, popping cork, mirrodines, one bite on a chickenboy that I'd attribute to a blue crab. Seen one hardhead and one croaker caught around me, and that's all.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Same here NADA....


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

thinshavings said:


> Same here NADA....


X999   

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

I fished Jamaica surf, had 1 +/-18" trout that I lost at the net, 1 15" trout that I released and a 12" sand trout released.


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Did anybody do any good this afternoon? I left at 1:00 and it was still dead. Remember somebody posted yesterday that bite was decent in the afternoon on Friday. Wondering if that trend carried on into Saturday


----------



## Sandman456! (Mar 27, 2017)

Tightlines1984 said:


> Did anybody do any good this afternoon? I left at 1:00 and it was still dead. Remember somebody posted yesterday that bite was decent in the afternoon on Friday. Wondering if that trend carried on into Saturday


Wind really liked up and it turned pretty sandy.


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

Arrived SS, public beach entry straight off 332 at 6:15 am yesterday. There were about 3 already in. Only saw them catch one, very small. I caught a small hardhead on silver sprite. Then had a very light double tap and that's all she wrote. Very little bait. I did see some fast moving bait around 9:30 or so but very spotty. Very flat surf and haven't seen it this dead as far as fish activity in a long time, though I'm hardly out every weekend. : ). Was out at 10:30 or so.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

thinshavings said:


> Same here NADA....


me too. it was quite the bust. fished 6:30-9:30 yesterday near sea isle w/tops, tails, and mirrolure for 1 bite. took a break then went back out 10:30-noon. nada. saw on facebook some guys did good at SS around 5pm. very disappointing but that's fitchin


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

deckid said:


> FishWish, were you down at the rally today? Nice catch and nice Jack..


I didn't make the rally as I was back in the surf and stayed late witing on the fish to show up. I caught two 18" males on plum/ch split tail mullet at 7:15 and thought it was going to be on. That was it for the day.


----------



## slicksurf (Aug 17, 2005)

Got 'em in the afternoon in SS. Slow and steady all afternoon. Released a fat 25" and a 23". Water was a little sandy and almost zero bait showing (pic is my buddy's and my stringers).


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Any reports from this morning? Had to have been better than yesterday


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

Tightlines1984 said:


> Any reports from this morning? Had to have been better than yesterday


Nothing.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Surf here in Port A was torn up. Windy here.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

6" tides, low tide @ mid-morning, high tide @ mid-afternoon, early May, with high pressure and blue skies, water too clear(?) or too sandy(?) equate to short stringers in the surf...
"It's dÃ©jÃ  vu all over again" Yogi Berra


----------

